# Tire bolt size



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know the size of the bolt on X-trail? I am looking for aftermarket wheel locks at Canadian Tire but don't know which is the right fit. Please help, thanks in advance

Jguy


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

5 114.3

Stands for 5 bolts... size 114.3. Same size fits the RAV 4 and Camry. Offset is around +35 to +45. Can take up to 20in. But realistically up to 18 is best. Trust me, its a bumpier ride with 20's.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

thetimster said:


> 5 114.3
> 
> Stands for 5 bolts... size 114.3. Same size fits the RAV 4 and Camry. Offset is around +35 to +45. Can take up to 20in. But realistically up to 18 is best. Trust me, its a bumpier ride with 20's.


Thanks for the info, thetimster. But I am looking for the size of 1 bolt for the wheel lock nut to fit in. 

Jguy


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jguy_ca said:


> Thanks for the info, thetimster. But I am looking for the size of 1 bolt for the wheel lock nut to fit in.
> 
> Jguy


I'll let you know about that tonight, as I have a set of lock nuts fitted to mine (one on each wheel).

By the way guys, I hear that Series II alloys are becoming very popular and so the number of thefts for the cool looking alloys is increasing as well.

It's a good idea to protect your investment by getting those wheel lock nuts (if you haven't done that already)


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Sorry for the mistake then Jguy... but... shouldn't the size still be 114.3? I guess I'm still confused with the question. If the wheel lock nuts fit 114.3, shouldn't that be the one that'll be for our X?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK, I checked the set of the locking nuts that I have and it only says on the packet 12 x 1.25 so am not sure what that measurement mean or if it's of any help to you.

The brand is Supa Locks, but that brand I think is local within Australia.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

How come wheel locks come in packages of 4, when each wheel has 5 lug nuts? (Just kidding.)


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> OK, I checked the set of the locking nuts that I have and it only says on the packet 12 x 1.25 so am not sure what that measurement mean or if it's of any help to you.


That helps as it tells the size of the bolt and it tells the size of lock he requires.

It's a M12 x 1.25 

M12 = 12mm in diameter 

1.25 = the thread pitch or distance between the crest of the threads.


----------

